# how to add peat moss to the filter?



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

Eheim Torf Pellets are peatmoss pellets you can add to your filter


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you can buy peat from serra. their peat comes pelletized and is a little easier to work with. i put my peat in those fine mesh filter bags.

i would go another route though instead of putting it in my filter. buy regular peat moss from the hardware or garden store (make sure it doesnt have any ferts or other additives though). i take 5 gallon bucket and drill holes in the bottom and fill it with peat. no put that inside of another 5 gallon bucket and pour boiling water on it. keep it up till the buket is full and let it soak. you'll make an awesome extract. then you can add the extract untill the water has the color of tannin that you like and you have all of the benefits of adding peat to your filter


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are adding the peat pellets into a HOB type filter you could use the toe off a pair of panty hose, simply tie off the end place inside your media basket.
Peat plates used to be available to run under the substrate, not sure if they are still available though.
You could also make a blackwater extract, or buy one that you would add after doing a w/c. Usually 1 or 2 drops per gallon.

You could just use regular 'ol peat as well, but kinda messy to work with indoors
Edit: What TIMWAG mentioned above about making the extract works very well in my experiences


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I put peat to my filter, because the water in New Orleans is harder than LL Cool J. I bought a box from the local PetSmart, and one of those 99 cent filter bags. Put the bag in my fluval 205, and the rest is history. I used to dose with blackwater extract, but I found I get less tannins in my water with plain peat.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input...but still have more question...Tim's 2nd idea is good if you have time to play around. I will stick with the 1st one which is to put peat in mesh filter bags..now question is when to replace? and any other link to buy peat will be really helpful.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Replace it when the tannins start to fade.  Which you probably won't be able to tell till you do water changes... lol

Last time I got some peat for my tank I think it was Schultz brand from Walmart? You want Canadian sphagnum peat moss if you can find it.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

We went to get a box of Eheim Torf Pellets, added to the filter not the whole thing (1 liter) but nothing is changed....water looks the same, no tannins what so every water is still crystal clear....


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

peat kinda repels water. it'll take a little while for the water to soak in. thats why i was mentioning the boiling water. it helps it soak right in.

stupid question... is there any carbon or any other media like it that would absorbed (or adsorbed, i never know which word i'm supposed to use) the tannings


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

timwag2001 said:


> peat kinda repels water. it'll take a little while for the water to soak in. thats why i was mentioning the boiling water. it helps it soak right in.
> 
> stupid question... is there any carbon or any other media like it that would absorbed (or adsorbed, i never know which word i'm supposed to use) the tannings


I see if thats the case then Patience is the name of the game, Carbon in planted tank No..No, Filter has only polyester fiber (a.k.a. Fiber floss, poly floss, Fiberfill) Right word is "absorbs" not absorbed or adsorbed.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, especially with it being compressed into pellet form, it'll take a while.

thanks for the english lesson!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Actually, activated carbon adsorbs, not absorbs.
http://www.lenntech.com/library/adsorption/adsorption.htm

http://www.naturalsolutions1.com/whatcarb.htm
http://www.vitasource1.com/information1/absorb-vs-adsorb.html




Joraan said:


> I see if thats the case then Patience is the name of the game, Carbon in planted tank No..No, Filter has only polyester fiber (a.k.a. Fiber floss, poly floss, Fiberfill) Right word is "absorbs" not absorbed or adsorbed.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

nice! thanks for the link overstocked. i see the difference now


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Would it also work to use the coco fiber you buy in bricks from the pet store for substrate? Maybe use that like its peat moss? looks the same and has no chemicals...


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Cc! Ty!!!



over_stocked said:


> actually, activated carbon adsorbs, not absorbs.
> http://www.lenntech.com/library/adsorption/adsorption.htm
> 
> http://www.naturalsolutions1.com/whatcarb.htm
> http://www.vitasource1.com/information1/absorb-vs-adsorb.html


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What should impress everyone is that I did all of that one handed from my phone....


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

:icon_eek:


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol i take it im right?


----------



## DarrellAR (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone ever used emersed moss? You take a flourcent light cover (upside down -1'x4') and fill with some kind of moss and trickle water through the bottom to keep it wet. Put a bulkhead in the bottom to drain the water back into the sump. The moss should stay green and grow.


----------

